# Calling all mo bros! (and mo sistas)



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, in just under a week, it'll once again be Movember - the month that's aimed at raising awareness of, and donations for, prostate and testicular cancer charities.

In Movember, I, along with many thousands of others throughout the land, will be attempting to grow a luxuriant rug of hair on my upper lip. Now after the odd, short-lived attempt in the past I'm painfully aware that in my case it'll look less like a "118 118" mo, and more like a "Is that something under your nose? Yeah, there, on your top lip" mo, but I'll give it my best shot.

Starting on 1st of the month with a clean-shaven face, I'll be posting sporadic piccies of the Brit Stops upper lip on our facebook page and of course on my Movember page

Feel free to join in (Mo Sistas are always welcome to support their Mo Bros) and of course donate to the cause!

More info can be found here

Steve :¬3


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am obviously not up todate or with it, can you explain what the Mo is all about.

cabby


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi cabby, happy to supply more info! It's probably easiest to quote from the website:

_"During November each year, Movember is responsible for the sprouting of moustaches on thousands of men's faces in the UK and around the world. The aim of which is to raise vital funds and awareness for men's health, specifically prostate cancer and testicular cancer.

Once registered at Movember.com each Mo Bro must begin the 1st of Movember with a clean shaven face. For the entire month each Mo Bro must grow and groom a moustache. There is to be no joining of the mo to the sideburns (that's considered a beard), there's to be no joining of the handlebars to the chin (that's considered a goatee) and each Mo Bro must conduct himself like a true gentleman.

Mo Bros effectively become walking, talking billboards for the 30 days of November and through their actions and words raise awareness by prompting private and public conversation around the often ignored issue of men's health."_

So we can admire, (or in my case, have a laugh at) the various "mos" grown by everyone taking part while at the same time raising awareness of prostate and testicular cancer. And now you know about it, you'll start spotting more men with moustaches during Movember - on the bus, in the shops, on telly (check out the football, always a few there) or in the pub.

So the big question now is - are you up for growing some face fungus under your nose?

Steve


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

cabby said:


> I am obviously not up todate or with it, can you explain what the Mo is all about.
> 
> cabby


Cabby,

I'm thinking the Mo is simply the first 2 letters of Moustache, melded with November, to promote as above.

Ken.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am right behind you Steve (oooerr)
http://mobro.co/davidburley

I have also created a team for any other MHFers who want to help build awareness (and lets be honest, be lazy and not bother shaving for a month  )

http://uk.movember.com/team/637745


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a Mo sister and Dave is a Mo brother. Our son is having his own battle at the moment and we are standing right behind him. If anyone wants to do their bit for Movember he would be dead chuffed and would really appreciate any donations made to the charity.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well sorry to say I cannot join you on that, as I have a full beard.used to smoke senior service. :roll: 
but will add that this is one of the 2 that I make donations to, the other is the lifeboat, being on the seashore.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But I have got to start off by removing a perfectly adequate Mo and beard - that means my face will be bl***y freezing for the first part of Movember - might have to head South to find the sun.......

Donations for this worthy cause are definitely needed from Mo Brothers and Mo Sisters (no getting out there then ladies.......)

Please support this charity with monetary assistance and by growing a Mo for the month - the opportunity for ridicule is high (hence why Mo Sisters enjoy it so much) but the chance to raise the awareness of men's cancers is excellent - why not encourage more people around you or (heaven forbid) at work (if you are still compelled to undertake the daily chore......) - raising WHY Mo's are being developed MAY help one male needing more radical treatment if they get into the habit of checking themselves regularly......

Join the thousands of others who will "enjoy" Movember.........

Dave (shiver, shiver)


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Cabby, as Dave says you just shave it off and start again. Simples really!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

There are usually loads of us at work that get involved, but it's the first time I've heard of Mo sisters !!

I'll get Lara involved, but if her Mo is longer than mine by the end of Movember I'll never let her forget it !! :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

anyone else up for Movember ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well Day 2 and I am already itchy faced !

Having never in my entire life stopped shaving (even a 'tache') its a bit alien so far, I wake up blearey eyed, stumble to the bathroom and go through the whole pattern I have done for the best part of 20+ years but then have to stop myself doing the upper lip section 

Anyone else suffering ? Steve how is yr Movember coming on ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm my face has never seen a razor in the last 40 odd years, if I shaved off my beard the dog would probably bite me and the wife might start getting amorous and attacking me.. 

No!, best to leave it alone. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Only 2 of us 'growing' on my shift this time round.

I occasionally grow a goatee in the winter, to help keep my chin warm when I'm out in the mountains, but this is the first time since 1993 that I will have had a 'tache only.

I shaved it off in '93 and it never came back after a couple of young ladies on my shift at the time commented that it took years off me. 

Me ? ....vain ? You bet I am ! :wink: 

Prior to '93 the 'tache had been a permanent feature since I was about 17.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, mine is at its usual second day stage of looking like a dirty stain. 

Not sure the Freddie Mercury tache will emerge - will probably end up more like a threadbare piece of greying velcro!

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Day 5 in the Big MoBro house. Despite the many and various shortcomings of sprouting a tache, it is a good ice breaker and conversation starter, which is of course a good thing when the aim is to raise awareness of men's health and in particular prostate and testicular cancer. 

Being completely certain that a handlebar moustache will never be be seen on my face regardless of how long I try, I've opted for the horseshoe or "trucker" mo, otherwise known as the Hulk Hogan, the cop from the Village People, or of course the Freddie.

We do of course need now to see pics of Nuke's and Ben's...

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol only just seen this Steve, got a right set on there 

below are Ben and I's Ben has opted for the Mo on its own, I have also opted for the goatie / long bruce reynolds look 

I am happy now but felt like a right scruff for the first week and friends who are used to my usual clean shaven look were asking if i was ok / tired / work going well lol


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Not exactly Mo worthy, yet 

I presume Steve now has a beard...


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

You do realise theere needs to be a gap between the MO and the beard don't you?

Due to his chemotherapy our son can't grow a MO this years so every morning his wife paints on a different shaped MO for him which he then wears to work!

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok chaps, first day "sans mo" and it felt quite weird - I quite miss the hairy caterpillar!

Check out the final day's growth below.

Don't forget there's still time to donate to this worthy cause -  just click here!

So Nuke and Ben - time to reveal your upper lips in all their glorious mo-dom!

Steve


----------

